# Trafo 480V/230V gesucht



## mzva (10 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine Tipp geben wo ich einen Trafo primaer 3x480V/ sekundaer 230V mit mindestens 1500VA bekommen kann?
Hab schon im WWW rumgesucht und nichts gefunden. Alle die ich fand hatten nicht genug power.

Danke fuer die Tipps

mzva


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2007)

Muss es unbedingt 3x480V sein, und vor allen Dingen warum?
Nach Eingabe von "trafo 480 230 volt" in einer bekannten Suchmaschine, fand ich folgenden Link:
Steuertransformatoren nach ...

Dort auf Seite 4 
Typ UST 160
Leistung 1600 VA

Primär
200-208-230-240-
360-380-400-420-
440-460-480-500-
530-550-570 Volt

Sekundär
115 / 230 V


----------



## mzva (10 Dezember 2007)

Danke und sorry, da ich USA sitze hab ich nur bei google.com gesucht nicht bei .de.

mzva


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2007)

Das geht aus deiner Fragestellung nicht so ganz hervor:
Brauchst du Ausgangsseitig 1 Phase oder 3?
Falls eine, warum bei lächerlichen 1500VA einen Drehstromtrafo?

Grundsätzliche Bezugsquellen:
SBA
Möller
Siemens

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

michael riedel (lichtenstein) baut dir eigentlich auch alles ... mußt nur genug platz im schrank haben ...


----------



## mzva (10 Dezember 2007)

Ihr hab ja recht.
Suche einphasig 480 auf 230, min 1500VA.
Suche in den *USA* und hab auch einen Trafo-Typ gefunden, die Abmassse bekomme ich aber erst morgen, der Trafo sollte eben auch nicht zu gross sein.

Besten Dank fuer die Hilfe.

Gruss

mzva


----------



## RalfS (11 Dezember 2007)

Hallo mzva,

falls Du 230V als Steuerspannung nutzen möchtest, solltest Du zuerst klären (falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast), ob das zulässig ist. Wir haben Anlagen nach Nordamerika geliefert, da mussten wir mit der Steuerspannung auf 115 V gehen. 230V war nicht zulässig!

Gruß

Ralf


----------

